# Android Kindle: Where did my "Home" carousel view go?



## karlkleinpaste

(...new here...)

I have a nice Android tablet with which I am a heavy Kindle user. Yesterday, finishing reading a book, I went back to "Home," and the familiar carousel view was no longer there. Instead, I have the "wall of advertising" you should see here, if this works as I hope.

(...OK, so I'm not getting this "insert image" thing, it just stuffs in some bracketed tags without letting me actually specify an image...)
Let's try this instead: http://karl.kleinpaste.org/.../wall-of-advertising.jpg

I haven't changed/updated Kindle, I didn't change any settings, no settings exist regarding carousel view in the first place.

How did this happen, and how do I get the carousel back? I seriously do not want to be advertised at for "more like..." every time I start Kindle.

--karl


----------



## Atunah

Apparently it was the last update, but some devices don't see it until its rebooted or some such thing. I had the carousel still, even though I already had the new update. Which is 7.18.0.1.

But my phone rebooted, because I had to change a setting and now suddenly today I have the new home page also. There is no way to get the carousel back as I can see. They have made the app now look like the Fire home screen basically, so its all the same now. Newer Fire that is, I have a old 8.9 HD that never gets updates anymore and it will be stuck on the carousel for good. I think its from 2012 if i am not mistaken. 

You can email them with feedback, but I doubt they'll bring it back.


----------



## karlkleinpaste

Wow... Well, that really blows chunks. And yes, I have 7.18.0.1. :-/

Thanx for the prompt, informed reply.  Not happy about this one, that's for sure. Looks like my new personal real default display will be Collections, which is more appropriate for a library anyway.


----------



## Atunah

There have been a few upset folks over on the new amazon forums. All you can do is let them know, but since they I guess were trying to make the look of the apps and fires to be similar, I don't think they'll let people have the carousel back. Just another new thing to get used to. I don't really read on my phone so I only checked it when it was talked about. 
In a way I like all the recommendation stuff, but I get that on my kindles also.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmm.

On both my android devices, I have the "Kindle for Samsung" app -- as they're Samsung devices. They still have the carousel style home page.

It doesn't really matter either way to me as I don't use either one very often to actually read on. But by having the Kindle for Samsung app, on at least one of 'em, I get a free book every month from a choice of 4 -- and these are different to the Kindle first books.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> On both my android devices, I have the "Kindle for Samsung" app -- as they're Samsung devices. They still have the carousel style home page.
> 
> It doesn't really matter either way to me as I don't use either one very often to actually read on. But by having the Kindle for Samsung app, on at least one of 'em, I get a free book every month from a choice of 4 -- and these are different to the Kindle first books.


Me too. I have 7.18.0.1 on my Samsung phone and that still has the carousel. My old Samsung phone used to say it was 'Kindle for Samsung' but this one just says it's 'Amazon Kindle', but the carousel is still there nevertheless.

To be honest, I'd prefer it to be gone, but I don't use it enough to let it trouble me - I prefer reading on e-ink whenever possible.


----------



## Atunah

For me it didn't how until my phone rebooted. I had had the update for like 2 weeks already and still had the carousel. 

But then my phone acted weird and I rebooted it and suddenly carousel was gone. It was still the same update. No idea why it went like that, but others have posted the same thing. I don't know if the samsungs will act the same. Just reboot/restart your phone and see.


----------



## Linjeakel

Atunah said:


> For me it didn't how until my phone rebooted. I had had the update for like 2 weeks already and still had the carousel.
> 
> But then my phone acted weird and I rebooted it and suddenly carousel was gone. It was still the same update. No idea why it went like that, but others have posted the same thing. I don't know if the samsungs will act the same. Just reboot/restart your phone and see.


Well I rebooted the phone and the carousel is still there - the OP may have to get a Samsung device if they want the carousel badly enough.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah . . . mine's rebooted since the update as well . . . 'cause there have been system updates. Still have the carousel.


----------



## karlkleinpaste

So now my tablet has picked up 8.0.0.68, and it's quite a bit different, enough that it provides several screens of "here's how our new look works" stuff. It defaulted to the new "light" (blinding wall of white) theme, which I immediately put back into the dark theme. 

The carousel is definitely gone, but the new bottom line is helpful, and the Library item allows for Collections to be a persistent, easily reached display. It'll have to do.


----------



## archaeoroutes

Well, I got a new Samsung phone yesterday and my Kindle app no longer has carousel. My big problem with it is not being able to simply list my to-read books (I used to delete from carousel when I finished a book).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

archaeoroutes said:


> Well, I got a new Samsung phone yesterday and my Kindle app no longer has carousel. My big problem with it is not being able to simply list my to-read books (I used to delete from carousel when I finished a book).


Not a guarantee, but: delete the kindle app from the phone and de-register it on Amazon so that there's basically zero indication that you have any android app associated with that phone. Then, go through your phone to search for the 'Kindle for Samsung' app. The icon looks similar, but under the word 'kindle' is the word 'samsung'. Install THAT one and register it. That one -- at least on my Samsung phone and tablet -- still has the carousel. AND, if you have that one registered, you get a free book each month.

One weird thing to note: when you go back to your Devices page, it will weirdly list your phone twice. Don't worry about it.

Caveat: I'm using an S7 Edge phone and an S2 tablet . . . it is possible that they've updated the app for the S8.

I will note that I've several times got a notification that the Kindle app needed to update . . . and I said, 'do it'. And nothing changed. I don't really care all that much as I so rarely use the phone for reading anything.

Oh, and, FWIW, the version number on my phone is 7.12.0.59


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm using the Samsung Galaxy S6, so an older version of the phone and my app only just updated today. It now has a completely different icon and no carousel - it's almost exactly the same now as the app on the Fire.

In MYC&D it still shows my phone registered twice - once with the old Kindle app icon and once with Kindle for Samsung app, so I must have had the Samsung version of the app on this phone at some point, but I don't seem to have that version available now.

Luckily I never was too fond of the carousel!


----------

